# The New Ride



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Recently bought a 2003 Nissan Xterra with only 54,000 miles. My first 4X4 vehicle! Got a **** good deal (approximately 3,000 under book value). I like it a lot so far. Can't wait to go fishing at some places that I couldn't get to in my Honda Civic.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice, I was sure it would be a Subaru outback!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

life is good


----------

